# spl or multeq xt



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

do you realy need to calibrate with spl if you have multeq xt


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If I am understanding the concept correctly (and if I am wrong please someone correct me), running Audessey will work for most people with some possible minor tweaking (speaker distances, etc). For those that want to further dial in their sound, this is where people get a mic / soundcard / spl rig and start learning REW.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

IMHO, if you do the Audyssey setup scrupulously, there is no need. See the "Offical Audyssey" thread on AVS for a good guide to doing this as the owner's manuals are not sufficiently detailed.

Kal


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

123loomis said:


> do you realy need to calibrate with spl if you have multeq xt


You have some responses, but maybe you are asking a different question.

If you have run Audyssey setup correctly then, as you know, the built in AVR test signal will provide 75 dB at the LP. If you are asking if that signal can be used to calibrate the REW SPL meter then yes, it can. Just turn on the AVR test tone for one of your front main speakers, open the REW SPL Meter, press calibrate, and enter 75 db into the input box. The REW SPL meter will then be calibrated. There is no need to purchase or borrow a separate hand held Sound level meter.


----------

